# Magia por categorías > Numismagia >  Donde comprar las monedas??

## Zurraspas

Hola a todos, quisiera saber donde haceis vuestros pedidos de monedas (simples), es decir de un dolar americano, de medio dolar... ya que en tiendamagia hay pero trucadas, con cascarilla y demás. También agradeceria una explicación simple del tipo de monedas y demás

----------


## Felipe

Si buscas en Tienda Magia verás que también venden monedas nuevas sin trucar.

----------


## Ella

> Si buscas en Tienda Magia verás que también venden monedas nuevas sin trucar.


y hasta de penique ingles que son dificiles de encontrar
entra a la seccion de monedas y busca pagina por pagina.

----------


## Zurraspas

Pero me estas diciendo que una simple moneda de medio dolar americano cuesta 4€ y una de un dolar 40 €, y son completamente normales? me parece un poco caro no?
y que es moneda Flipper?

----------


## Ella

> y que es moneda Flipper?


en el area secreta hay un post donde se describen las monedas trucadas, y en numismagia hay otro (respondido en gran parte por antonio), asi como tambien donde comprar monedas y mas o menos sus precios, como monedas alternativas que midan igual que las de medio dolar: pasate por el buscador   :Wink:

----------


## Zurraspas

Gracias ella pero es que he buscado un par de veces y no me aparecia nada de donde comprarlas

----------


## Ella

> Gracias ella pero es que he buscado un par de veces y no me aparecia nada de donde comprarlas


pues pasandote por "numismagia" con leer los titulos de los post:
http://www.magiapotagia.com/viewtopi...t=4985&start=0 (este te puede servir de mucho)
http://www.magiapotagia.com/viewtopi...&highlight=3cm
http://www.magiapotagia.com/viewtopic.php?t=1481
http://www.magiapotagia.com/viewtopi...t=1801&start=0
http://www.magiapotagia.com/viewtopi...t=1232&start=0
http://www.magiapotagia.com/viewtopic.php?t=6708
http://www.magiapotagia.com/viewtopi...t=3946&start=0

----------


## Felipe

> Pero me estas diciendo que una simple moneda de medio dolar americano cuesta 4€ y una de un dolar 40 €, y son completamente normales? me parece un poco caro no?
> y que es moneda Flipper?


El dólar dorado (4 euros en Tiendamagia) y el dólar eagle (40 euros) son monedas de curso legal pero que no circulan. Ocurre lo mismo en España, en donde se acuñan monedas que sólo circulan entre coleccionistas. Olvídate de ellas ya que para empezar (que creo que es tu caso)no necesitas usar estas monedas.

La de medio dólar sin estrenar (4 euros) es un poco carilla pero está bien. Aunque se trata de una moneda de curso legal, la realidad es que en Estados Unidos circula muy poco porque los americanos pasan directamente del quarter al billete de dólar. De todas formas siempre puedes conseguir monedas de medio dólar usadas en las numismáticas.

Lo que yo he hecho para conseguir monedas es comprar en alguna tienda americana algunos artículos (no tiene porqué ser de magia) y decirles que te incluyan unas cuantas monedas de medio dólar. Son usadas y te las cobran a su precio.

----------


## Zurraspas

Y digo yo Felipe, si voy a un banco y le digo que me cambien Euros a Dólares?? eso se puede no?

Por cierto escuche que Monedas in Crescendo estaba en e-book es cierto?

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Sí... pero sólo cambian billetes.

----------


## Zurraspas

Pues valla timo  :( a ver ahora donde encuentro yo dólares o monedas similares. Vi una pequeña relación de monedas que redacto busyman, en las que decia que se podían utilizar diferentes monedas no solo americanas, pero si los dólares son chungos las demás ni te cuento, bueno gracias por todo intentare buscar a algun "guiri" para cambiar monedas jejeje

----------


## Damael

La numismagia no es lo mío, pero habéis probado las monedas de 12 euros españolas, son de plata, brillantes, y cuestan eso, 12 euros, siempre podreis recuperar lo invertido porque aunque muchos no lo sepan son de curso legal, así que cuando estén usadillas las cambias por otras y listo, siempre tendrás dinero contante y sonante, eso sí, invertido, porque si te haces con 4 ó 5 monedas es un pico.
Saludos desde la Costa del Sol, y vaya sol el de hoy  8-)

----------


## Zurraspas

COMOOOOO? Monedas de 12 €? es la primera vez que escucho eso. Donde se consiguen? en los Bancos? a ver Damael dame más datos que puede que me interese

----------


## Damael

Mira esto, y sí, en el Banco de España es sólo cambiarla, en una tienda de numismática te puede costar 13 ó 13,50 euros.
Cada año sale una nueva moneda, a excepción del 2004 que fueron dos.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Nombre: 12 Euros plata.
Valor facial: 12 euros. 
Peso: 18 gramos.
Diámetro: 33 mm.

----------


## Marco Antonio

A ver, aunque lo he respondido alguna vez por mensaje privado, creo que puede ser un aliciente compartirlo aquí, puede ayudar a algún forero nuevo en numismagia. 


 En primer lugar el mercado de la acuñación de monedas trucadas está en constante movimiento, eso quiere decir que se renuevan cada poco tiempo, esto es un problema por dos razones, La primera es la actualización física de la moneda (en cuanto a tamaño), por ejemplo, el medio dolar ha sufrido un pequeño agrandamiento de la moneda, es muy leve, alguna micra, pero lo suficiente para que cascarillas antiguas no entren en la moneda como deberían (sobre todo las de marca Johnson que parece que actualizan poco sus monedas trucadas), otro cambio es en la fecha de acuñación, en las monedas europeas esta fecha se ve muy poco y es posible trabajar con monedas, dar el cambiazo por las trucadas sin que se note apenas, aunque tengan diferentes fechas. En las monedas americanas es al contrario, parece que la fecha es una referencia así que tienen muy visible el año de fabricación, es muy dificil usar monedas trucadas de un año con monedas de curso legal de otro. La segunda razón es que las monedas trucadas o cascarillas suelen venir bastante limpitas y casi sin roces o desgastes, si compras monedas en alguna tienda de coleccionismo seguramente las monedas que te venderán serán antiguas y presentarán deterioros que harán que las monedas trucadas casi esten gritando que lo son (trucadas). 

Así que resumiendo, el mercado de las monedas trucadas se basa en artículos nuevos, y eso es lo que vende tiendamagia, monedas de curso legal pero nuevas, así que el contraste con las trucadas es el menor posible. 

Por último otra opción a tiendamagia es, si tienes algún amigo que trabaje en algún hotel, o en temas relacionados con turismo, aerolineas, etc... gente que pueda estar en contacto con personas que manejen dólares. Ya que las monedas no te las cambian en casi ningún sitio, todos los que hemos viajado fuera de España al final nos traemos monedas a la fuerza.

Esta es una transcripción casi literal de una consulta que me hicieron por mp, por si puede interesar a alguien.

----------


## Goreneko

Marco Antonio, yo soy botones y trabajo muchísimo con americanos, y te digo que ninguno trae un medio dólar, incluso a algunos al verlos se les ponen los ojos como platos y dicen: 'hacía mucho que no veía una de estas', o 'anda! del 2005!'.
Eso sí, quarters, todos los que quieras... pero no los acepto  :twisted:

----------


## Ella

jacke, aveces en los todo a cien venden monedas chinas bastante majas de tamaño, yo tengo unas y son casi como las de dolar, no tienen el agujero en medio pero dragonsitos en las caras

----------


## Abeljesy

Hola a todos, acabo de leer estos primeros post y dogo yo...¿no es más facil en vez de estar buscando que te vendan monedas americanas (1 o 1/2 dolar) en tiendas magicas, que ir al Banco de España? si digo banco de españa digo cualquier otro y cambiarlo? te saldria menos de 1 euro ya que el euro esta mas alto que el dolar. 
Un saludo

----------


## Ella

> Hola a todos, acabo de leer estos primeros post y dogo yo...¿no es más facil en vez de estar buscando que te vendan monedas americanas (1 o 1/2 dolar) en tiendas magicas, que ir al Banco de España? si digo banco de españa digo cualquier otro y cambiarlo? te saldria menos de 1 euro ya que el euro esta mas alto que el dolar. 
> Un saludo





> En los bancos no se suelen encontrar porque sólo cambian divisas en billete, no suelen aceptar monedas, a no ser que pilles a un guiri en el patio de operaciones y le cambies unas cuantas moneditas..


(lo dice algien que trabaja en el banco de españa   :Lol:  )

----------


## eidanyoson

Ella, chivata. SHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH  :twisted:

----------


## Felipe

> Ella, chivata. SHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH  :twisted:


No sabía que trabajaras allí. ¡Qué calladito te lo tenías! Ya te pediré algún favor.

----------


## eidanyoson

Menos billetes sin marcar lo que quieras Felipe.  :D

----------


## Felipe

Da gusto tener amigos, hasta en Isla Perejil.  :Wink:

----------


## ignacio

es la primera vez que oigo que se pueden comprar monedas sin trucar  :Lol:

----------


## magomigue

o en una tienda numismatica

un saludo

----------


## akydavid

en las tiendas de los chinos puedo encontrar de todo en los poligonos de madrid hay sitios que te venden el alma te lo digo yo jajaja

----------

